# Califur 2011: Post Apocalypse! (Irvine, California)



## OggyWolf (Mar 13, 2011)

Grettings Ladies and Gentlefurs!

Since it's getting close to Califur rock and roll time, I thought I'd open an official thread for the con. If you have any questions or need info on the convention post your comments here. I will be checking back often to answer. As always we love hearing feedback on what you loved, or would looooove to see!

I hope you all are just as excited as I am to see this theme kick off. I have a serious love for all Post Apocalypse games/movies/books/toys so I'm looking forward to seeing all of you once again this year.

www.califur.com


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so looking to go to this years con and can't wait for it to get here.
I love Post apocalypse themes as well. <3


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 16, 2011)

I am really hoping that people dress up for it. Would be a blast to see what people come up with. So much is planned for this year that I'm having a hard time keeping a lid on it. x3


----------



## Waffles (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sad because I can't go. AND I'M SO CLOSEEEE.
Screw you parents D:


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww can't go? How come if you don't mind me asking. Parents are more than welcome to attend as well.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 17, 2011)

OggyWolf said:


> Aww can't go? How come if you don't mind me asking. Parents are more than welcome to attend as well.


 Still 17, AND in school, and they don't know I'm furry, so meh.


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Still 17, AND in school, and they don't know I'm furry, so meh.


 
Ah I see well that's a bit of a pickle! Though I admit I was running about in the fandom at 17 x3


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok I thought I was going to get tackled to the ground about this. I just got
back from the Califur Meeting and it's official....

You can now get tables in the dealer den and art panels for Califur 2011!

Sorry about the delay everyone, sometimes things like that happen when the world
is ending.

Please remember to have the correct paperwork. Sellers permits are a must when
it comes to the dealer den. All the forms you need are located here:

http://www.califur.com/2011/art-show/

I look forward to seeing all of you kick ass dealers again this year. As well as
the new ones that will be arriving. If you have questions, as always you can
contact me.

Make sure you are extra special awesome nice to Mr. Glen. He works hard to make
the dealer den and art show amazing every year.I bow to his greatness.


----------



## vidwulf (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see more furs there this year than last year.


----------



## the lonely wolf (Mar 31, 2011)

how do you buy badges?


----------



## vidwulf (Apr 1, 2011)

the lonely wolf said:


> how do you buy badges?


Do you mean membership? As in to attend?


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 8, 2011)

Please make sure you check out the Califur.com website and register soon! Remember that space is limited, and it is best to get your room and reg done asap!

If you are attending Anaheim Comic Con, make sure you stop by the Califur table and say hello!

http://www.wizardworld.com/califur.html


----------



## Nishi (Apr 9, 2011)

Huh, I thought I saw a thread here for this con a few months ago. 8D

I think I'm still confused on the pricing. I read down the list and it sounded like now it'll either be priced at $45 or $50 depending on whether you get a ticket at the door or now, but then right below it it mentions prices for single days? Is that actually an option? I don't think I remember seeing it when trying to register.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes you can buy single days, you get a bit more bang for your buck for buying for the entire con however. The prices are as follows for single days and combo days:
Friday Only â€“ $15
Saturday Only â€“ $20
Sunday Only â€“ $10
Fri/Sat â€“ $30 (No Need to stand in line again on saturday)
Sat/Sun â€“ $25 (You can come for saturday, and stay for sunday for 5 more bucks!)

And a full membership at this point is: $50

http://www.califur.com/2011/registration/


----------



## Nishi (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you only able to buy single day passes in person? Online the only options I can pay for are Attending, Sponsor, Patron, or Child. Attending doesn't have those day options.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes single day you can only buy in person as of now. I will be brining it up to staff to see if we can't get it as something you can buy in advance for the future. :3


----------



## alofoxx (Apr 19, 2011)

OggyWolf said:


> Yes you can buy single days, you get a bit more bang for your buck for buying for the entire con however. The prices are as follows for single days and combo days:
> Friday Only â€“ $15
> Saturday Only â€“ $20
> Sunday Only â€“ $10
> ...


 
*Note to everyone:* If you try to buy multiple single day passes in person the system will automatically bump you to full membership. So if you want three days, Its 50 at this point.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Check out the FNL (Furry Night Live) Trailer for this year! it's pretty bad ass, not going to lie. Rumor is, there is a full video that will be shown that will blow the socks off anything FNL has done before. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhZDPyLUpI0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Huepow00 (May 3, 2011)

CALIFUR VII 2011 DJ FLYER







CALIFUR 2011 DJs

Friday Night (Open to All!)
==========
RAVEN [Industrial // Electro]
BASSVORE [Dubstep // House]
VULP [Top 40 // House]
HAZE THE TIGER [Hard Electro // House]


Saturday Night (Con Attendees Only!)
==========
EAR [House // Neu-Disco]
CLANE [Fidget // Hard Dance]
+ ENCORE DJs


www.califur.com


----------



## OggyWolf (May 6, 2011)

Make sure you book your rooms, and get your admission to Califur paid for! With only a month until convention, we are getting super close to the fun! Reg will close May 20th so hurry!


----------



## Bando (May 6, 2011)

If anyone has questions about where to eat/do things outside the hotel, ask away. I live like 10 minutes from the venue, so I know what's good around there.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2011)

Huepow00 said:


> CALIFUR VII 2011 DJ FLYER



Who ?

Anyway, I might be getting dragged to this con (even though I dislike it and I dislike Irvine even more).


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 7, 2011)

Bando said:


> If anyone has questions about where to eat/do  things outside the hotel, ask away. I live like 10 minutes from the  venue, so I know what's good around there.


 

What would you recommend to eat at, that's not to pricy. Besides the normal fast food chains.


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2011)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> What would you recommend to eat at, that's not to pricy. Besides the normal fast food chains.


 
The Diamond-Jamboree center has pretty good food if you want Asian food. There's a Korean place, a really good ramen restaurant, 85C Bakery which is amazing, and other places I can't remember at the moment.

For something like Mexican food, check out Baja Fish Tacos over at their Santa Ana location. It's a little farther from the con, and you'll need a car, but it's worth the drive.

The District is pretty much an average mall, so there's a bunch of food choices there.

Tl;dr: Get the Asian food.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 8, 2011)

The art is coming along most wonderfully this year, he's a peek at some art you'll be seeing around the con. These are all from Mitti, also known as Touch my Badger our Guest of Honor this year. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5537839/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5622762
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5685674
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5547772


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2011)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> What would you recommend to eat at, that's not to pricy. Besides the normal fast food chains.


 
Nothing.  There isn't anything in Irvine, at all.

Just forget about eating, or bring a cooler or something.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 10, 2011)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> What would you recommend to eat at, that's not to pricy. Besides the normal fast food chains.



Here is a list of places within a few blocks of the Hotel:

Prego Ristorante
Domino's Pizza
IHOP
El Torito
Gulliver's
Wahoos Fish Tacos
Ruth's Chris Steak House 
Houston's Resturant
Taleo Mexican Grill
California Pizza Kitchen
Fatburger
Rubios
Ralphs
Flame Broiler
Zpizza
Togos
Mugen Japanese Food

Here are a few more piece of art from Califur for this year:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5712057/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5713595/


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2011)

I didn't know there was a Ruth's Chris.

I still hate Irvine, though


----------



## OggyWolf (May 12, 2011)

Personality I like Irvine, it's very safe. I go for con, not for the city as a whole though. x3


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2011)

OggyWolf said:


> Personality I like Irvine, it's very safe. I go for con, not for the city as a whole though. x3


 
It's safe because there's nothing there but office buildings XD

I don't want to travel just to hang out with a bunch of dorks furries in a hotel and attend didactic "panels" and other programming.

To be honest, most of the programming at cons doesn't appeal to me.  I need to augment it, especially if I'm traveling just to be there.

If it's FC which is an hour away I won't care as much but if I need to travel I want to at least be able to enjoy the city as well.

Call me crazy but hanging out around a bunch of dorks in a hotel doesn't always cut it


----------



## OggyWolf (May 15, 2011)

That side of Irvine is office buildings, yes. 

I hate to say this, but most conventions in general are hanging out with a bunch of dorks who share the same interest. Be they furry or not. I have gone to, and continue to go to Califur for the artists and to meet with people I have made connections with. Either via online, or in person. 

I actually really love the Cabaret and FNL so I enjoy watching that programing. Everyone has different opinions on things, so some people might find relaxing in the pool to be more enjoyable. Or perhaps speaking with artists in the dealer den.

Well honestly I always go to Disneyland after Califur, and a few days before paw is always the FurBQ which is a major event for So Cal furs. Lastly, that part of Irvine Califur is in is right near the beach. So there are actually a few things to do.

I hear ya though, personally I feel that way about FC. It's a long trip, and the one thing I did go to that con for is no longer there.


----------



## greaseyote (May 21, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Nothing.  There isn't anything in Irvine, at all.
> 
> Just forget about eating, or bring a cooler or something.


 
This is what I hate about Irvine and why I wish they would have gone with a location that has more "local color" like Antheria did (although I guess that was kind of an afterthought) down in one of the beach cities. Irvine is boring. It's miles of cookie-cutter houses and office parks. The area around the hotel by the airport seems like it's geared towards business travelers and not a bunch of fun-loving freaks. Compared to a lot of places, there aren't many options for eating if you aren't into corporate fast food or ridiculously expensive trendy/gourmet stuff. 

Irvine is supposed to be one of the safest places in America but safe doesn't really make a city into a destination... After all, New Orleans _is_ a destination. 

Anyway, enough ranting, there is a big Asian community in Irvine and there is good food of different Asian nationalities if you like that sort of thing. 

Somebody mentioned the Diamond Jamboree mall, it's across the 405 from the hotel but it's walkable and there are a lot of Asian (and other) restaurants there including Kula which is one of those sushi restaurants where the food comes by your table via conveyor belt. The sushi is OK but inexpensive and I think it would be a fun experience for many furs.

My food plans for Califur include Kula and Kappy's for breakfast down by the coast, great huge breakfasts, huge menu and a full bar for breakfast = WIN. IDK if anyone might be interested in joining my mate and I at one of those places...


----------



## OggyWolf (May 24, 2011)

The local asian food in Irvine is amazing that I agree on. I'll be making my own little journey over there for some myself.


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2011)

...better than SF?


----------



## Fenrari (May 24, 2011)

I wish I could go... Probably much more post-apocalyptic than FA:U4... And more suiters... And farther flying so I could have an excuse to upgrade myself to first class...


----------



## OggyWolf (May 25, 2011)

Here you are everyone, the pocket program for this year's Califur! Enjoy!
http://www.califur.com/2011/wp-content/uploads/CaliFur7PocketProgram.pdf

@Ricky Better than San Fernando? Totally.  Better than Santa Fe? Yus! Better than the Salt Flats? Mmmm boy. IN all seriousness, if I want good Vietnamese food I'm staying in OC. 

@Fenrari Aww I heard FA: U was awesome.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 27, 2011)

Can't wait. Looks like its going to be a great time.  All kinds of stuff going around.


----------



## Ricky (May 27, 2011)

OggyWolf said:


> @Ricky Better than San Fernando? Totally.  Better than Santa Fe? Yus! Better than the Salt Flats? Mmmm boy. IN all seriousness, if I want good Vietnamese food I'm staying in OC.


 
If I want good food period, I'm staying in SF 

Except Ethiopian cuisine.  I've yet to find a good place here.

There's one on Haight Street but it's never open for some reason.

(also, if I want Vietnamese there's a good place about a block from my apartment)


----------



## greaseyote (May 27, 2011)

> All kinds of stuff going around.


 
Herpes? Gonorrhea? Meningitis?


----------



## OggyWolf (May 29, 2011)

Oone of my good friends will be setting up a professional photo session for fursuiters at Califur. If you are interested let me know, we will be doing shooting on Friday, the first day of convention in table top gaming. Make sure you look snazzy! I'm looking forward to all of the amazing suits this year.


----------



## Nishi (Jun 1, 2011)

Bwoop, the daily passes are off the site - does that mean your only option when you show up is the $50 pass, and does that count for all three days or no?

And I live near Irvine, my last job was across from this place. I actually liked trying out all the different places there! There should be plenty of things for people to try - and if not a short drive away there's the Irvine Spectrum, or Newport, Laguna, Huntington Beach, tons of close places.  You can also user maps or a GPS to search the nearby area to see what's in your interest.


----------



## OggyWolf (Jun 1, 2011)

Nishi said:


> Bwoop, the daily passes are off the site - does that mean your only option when you show up is the $50 pass, and does that count for all three days or no?
> 
> And I live near Irvine, my last job was across from this place. I actually liked trying out all the different places there! There should be plenty of things for people to try - and if not a short drive away there's the Irvine Spectrum, or Newport, Laguna, Huntington Beach, tons of close places.  You can also user maps or a GPS to search the nearby area to see what's in your interest.


 
Everything is offline at the moment, we will have daily passes to sell at con so no worries!


----------



## OggyWolf (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey there everyone! I'm off to Califur, so from this point forward I will be MIA. If you have questions regarding anything related to con, please ask a staff member.  Or stop by Con Ops where someone can assist you. 

I'll be wearing my badges that say OggyWolf, so if you see me say hello! 

We hope you have a great time, and do watch for zombies...


----------



## nek0chan (Jun 2, 2011)

Ricky said:


> ...better than SF?


 
the Asian food is mediocre in Irvine. i know i'm Asian, i lived there for 5 years. The good stuff is in the San Gabriel valley about 45 minutes north of Irvine. but there is good Japanese food in coats Mesa, and really good Viet food in Westminster which is about 15 minutes away from the con. 

i might head back down for 1 day of the con. Ricky is right tho. there really is nothing to do in Irvine, but there is Newport which borders Irvine and there are tons of good places to go bar hopping the beach is very close to where the hotel is. Irvine is a great place to live if you like it bland and know which areas to go to have fun.


----------

